# Looking for breeder in central PA



## Jenxxc (Jun 14, 2016)

I'm looking for two male rats. I want to get them as babies as well. i would be looking to get them in about 2-3 weeks. Unfortunately I don't know of any breeders around my area so for now I'm looking at getting them from a pet store if I can't find a breeder.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Road trip! I'm not too far lol Right over the PA border in NY 

http://www.onceuponamischief.com/
https://www.facebook.com/onceuponamischief/

This is an AMAZING breeder in PA. I can't recommend her enough
https://www.facebook.com/tfrr2011/ Plus her rattery name is Totes for Realz!

This breeder is in NY but will be traveling & makign stops along the way through PA in the beginning of sept.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/102854186789406?_rdr You could request a stop & purchase rats from her. They are super amazing. I've gotten the best rats from them.

There is actually a ton of breeders in the NY,PA,OH area. Some are willing to travel to meet, some you may have to travel to but a few hour road trip to get amazing rats is so worth the effort IMO. We have great breeders around here. i actually have someone in the central PA area traveling to get babies from me in a few weeks, like 5 hour drive or some such oO

Honestly if you are looking for a breeder, I would not set a specific time frame. Many breeders do not have babies available all the time. We have to go off plans, ages, depending on what lines we are working for, and ofcourse mating, pregnancy, and babies growing up all take time. Patience is a virtue as they say  Looking for a pet should not be rushed into, I know I get the excitement and not wanting to wait. But it is so much more worth it if you take your time. Talk to breeders and see when they will have litters available. 

While waiting you can slowly plan, save up money, slowly buy toys/treats/hammocks, set their cage up, etc...  It will be like Christmas when they come!

If you are in more of a rush, there is alot of rats that have just been rescued & the local rescues are filled up with them! So many rats need homes you may wish to check them out as well.

Here is some groups to join
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1594389890777970/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/594127184000084/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/NEPARats/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1618179155089086/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/westerparatlovers/

rescues
https://www.facebook.com/CrazyRatRescueSquad/


----------

